# your opinion needed



## vpauls (Jan 30, 2013)

What do you think is the 2 most common ways a generator is used? 

I spoke to a friend of mine who owns a house, and he felt that the most common way a generator is used is to operate a sump pump, especially if flooding knocks out electricity.

Can you think of more common ways generators are used?


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

Here the most popular application is a grow op. Keeps B.C.Hydro from getting too nosy.


----------



## googlegames (Jan 31, 2013)

best way to ask expert engineers.


----------



## PeterB123 (Oct 5, 2012)

The most important operations for me (if I understand your question) in order of importance:
1. Power for the lift station that moves my home's waste water into sewer. Without that, I can't flush toilets, take showers, etc.
2. (Almost tied with 1) Keep my refrigerators and freezer going.
3. Run the portable A/C system that I hook up in the bedroom.
4. General house power - lights, phone charging, igniter for gas stove top, etc.
5. Operate one LED television to keep life somewhat normal for kids.

For me, my Honda EU6500is works for this without issue. The only "problem", if you will, is that I keep the lift pump breakers turned off. After a couple of showers and a number of toilet flushes, I make sure the portable a/c is off and then flip on the breakers to the lift pump allowing the holding tank to empty. I do this because I heard that it's easy to burn out the pump if it doesn't receive enough power (I don't know this for a fact). So, I do this to reduce the perceived risk of damage. And since it's not a huge issue to take care of, it is just part of my system.


----------



## outofthedark (Feb 3, 2013)

*has any one used these generators ?*

I bought a Hyundai HHD Home Power Series Generator when my basement flooded. It took care of sump pump, wet/dry vac & lights. Eventually, it took care of drying it out.
Has anyone used the Hyundai generators?


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

vpauls said:


> What do you think is the 2 most common ways a generator is used?
> 
> I spoke to a friend of mine who owns a house, and he felt that the most common way a generator is used is to operate a sump pump, especially if flooding knocks out electricity.
> 
> Can you think of more common ways generators are used?


First is, Life support 
Second is, Monetary 
Third is, convenience


----------



## gee_eller (Oct 17, 2012)

1. Hot tub
2. Blender


----------



## outofthedark (Feb 3, 2013)

Ben Franklin had a lot of good sayings.


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

I use them to
1 Back up my house
2 Back up my business.


----------

